# Rahmen / Garantiedauer 10 Jahre?



## MarcoFibr (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

stimmt die Garantiedauer?

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (22. September 2011)

Check mal das hier: Rose Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (22. September 2011)

Danke. Hatte ich nicht gefunden.
Dann werde ich mir mal ein Rose Bike suchen...


----------

